# Von Photoshop nach Indesign



## insmuul (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Hab ein Riesenproblem. Und zwar muss ich für ein dringendes Projekt einen Prospekt gestalten. Das ganze gestalte ich in Indesign. Und ich muss ein Bild von Photoshop in mein Indesign File importieren... So weit so gut. Hab mich schon durch unzählige Forenbeiträge durchgeklickt und nichts lieferte akzeptable Resultate...

- Das Bild in PS wurde maskiert... Danach wurde es mit Anderen  so halb transparenten Ebenen auf ein Smart Object (ist das richtig?) reduziert...

- Genau dieses Bild will ich in Indesign. Leider siehts aber immer unscharf aus. Habs als Tiff/PSD exportiert und im Indesign platziert. Dort ist es unscharf. und wenn ich es mit dem Auswahlpfeil verkleinern will, minimiere ich nur den Ausschnitt- das Bild bleibt gleich gross... Zudem ist der sonst transparente Teil plötzlich Weiss... Ich blick nicht mehr durch...


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Bin echt am verzweifeln (und so langsam unter Zeitdruck)
Danke!

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juni 2007)

Hai,



> Leider siehts aber immer unscharf aus. Habs als Tiff/PSD exportiert und im Indesign platziert. Dort ist es unscharf.



Das passiert mir auch öfter mal. Bei mir ist es aber so, daß es nur im "Arbeitsmodus" unscharf ist. Beim Drucken stimmt es. Einfach mal einen Probedruck machen.



> und wenn ich es mit dem Auswahlpfeil verkleinern will, minimiere ich nur den Ausschnitt- das Bild bleibt gleich gross



Du verkleinerst den Rahmen ? Dann musst du doch noch Inhalt an Rahmen anpassen (proportional) ausführen. Oder bin ich ganz auf dem Holzweg ?

Ansonsten gibt es bei tutorials.de leider nicht sehr viele Indesign Profis. Schau doch auch mal bei den mediengestaltern vorbei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Tharbad (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo.

beim Verkleinern eines Bildes mit dem »Auswahl«-Werkzeug musst du die Befehlstaste (und die Umschalttaste zum pro-
portionalen Skalieren) gedrückt halten. Die Bilddarstellung ist unter Umständen unscharf, wenn deine Anzeigeoptionen auf
»optimiert« und nicht auf »hohe Qualität« gestellt sind. Eine andere Ursache kann natürlich auch sein, wenn du das Bild zu
stark in InDesign vergrößerst oder die Auflösung generell nicht ausreicht (also ca. 120 l/cm bei einer 100%igen Darstellung).
Wenn ein transparentes Bild auf weißem Papier steht, wird natürlich auch der transparente Bereich des Bildes weiß. Leider
schreibst du nicht, weswegen du es transparent angelegt hast. Soll es auf einem anderen Bild oder einer farbigen Fläche
stehen? Wie hast du das Bild in Photoshop maskiert? Mit einen Freistellungspfad oder einem Alphakanal? Was meinst du mit
»halb transparente Ebene« und »Smart Objekts«? Hast mit Ebenenmasken gearbeitet und diese dann auf die Ebene an-
gewendet? Generell solltest du die Datei auf möglichst wenige Ebenen reduzieren bevor du sie in einer Finalen Version in
InDesign einbaust. Ansonsten bleiben zu viele Variablen, die zu unerwünschen Farbverschiebungen oder harten Übergängen
von transparenten in opake Bildbereiche führen können. Also immer im Hinterkopf behalten: welche Auflösung, welchen
Farbraum brauche ich und was soll mit dem Bild im anderen Programm passieren.

Gruß, Tharbad


----------

